# pix of makeup kits you use on jobs



## 5_mac_love (Jan 11, 2007)

ok i think it would be cool to post pix of your actual kits you use on job sites, just to get an idea of what future makeup artists would need and/or the best way to lug it around, i read the thread about what should go into the kit, but i would really love to see pics of what all the pros on here take with them!


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my kit. I bought it from Home Depot, (better than any makeup traincase ever). Much more durable, light, and more storage.

The top compartment (btw my kit seperates into 3 individual compartment, has wheels, and can be locked with a lock.) contains most of my face products, i.e. Shadow pallettes, blush pallettes, concealer pallettes, foundations pallettes, pro remover, translucent powders, tinted moisturizers, eye pencils (in a clear plastic holder). and several other random items.

The second compartment contains foundations not in a pallette, random compacts like my beauty powders, blot powders, iridicent powders. Also my translucent powders I use in my set bag, they're in smaller mac bottles I got from the pro store, orangewood sticks, and my two clear plastic holders for my face brushes and eye brushes/lip brushes. The lower second compartment contains other smaller items like my pigments, several mascaras, different brands, mascara wands (of course), lip products, pencil sharpener,  Altoids (amen), random eyeshadows, other eye stuff like Fluidlines, paints, paintsticks, small facecharts, bobbypins, rubberbands, nail files, mini sicissors, eyelash curler.

The bottom compartment contains all the other random items I always need, and people ask for, like baby wipes, tissues, brush cleaner, alcohol (99%), my mat, sponges, nail polish remover, lotion, small plastic baggies, a mirror, my mac bag/cases for lipsticks, and lip glosses, plus my big foundation pallette (since they discontinued the small ones, idiots!).

This doesn't include the several other plastic containers I use to carry backups of things like sponges and tissue, plus feminine products, lashes, some hair stuff, spray deodorant, first aid kit, cotton pads, and paper towels. Or even my FX kit, which is a whole other post in itself.

The huge wooden box was something I got off ebay and I use it to store other beauty items I can't carry, or don't have the room for, or just stuff I no longer want to use, but don't want to trash because its still new. I usually give it to assistants, or other MAU, or friends.

Man, I now realize how much work I have put into my career, and $$$$$. But its worth it, and I'm still never done wanting stuff. That was actually fun, hope it was informative. I think the key to having a good kit it of course good products, (mine isn't all mac by any means, I enjoy looking for all other products, even drugstore stuff.), and organization. You need to always be on your toes, have backups for brushes, and keep everything together, it will help when things get crazy. Also always look out for sticky fingers!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 12, 2007)

I despise traincases (they weigh waaaaay too much to cart up & down the stairs on the subway)...so I use a carry-on size suitcase & plastic zipper bags & tackle-box type plastic containers.  If I have to do hair on the same shoot, I throw a set bag with tons of pockets over my shoulder.

My next purchase will be a Zuca bag though...a seat and a bag in one(an essential for MAC MUAs backstage at fashion week)


----------



## 5_mac_love (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prplgrapesmakup* 

 
_Here is my kit. I bought it from Home Depot, (better than any makeup traincase ever). Much more durable, light, and more storage.

The top compartment (btw my kit seperates into 3 individual compartment, has wheels, and can be locked with a lock.) contains most of my face products, i.e. Shadow pallettes, blush pallettes, concealer pallettes, foundations pallettes, pro remover, translucent powders, tinted moisturizers, eye pencils (in a clear plastic holder). and several other random items.

The second compartment contains foundations not in a pallette, random compacts like my beauty powders, blot powders, iridicent powders. Also my translucent powders I use in my set bag, they're in smaller mac bottles I got from the pro store, orangewood sticks, and my two clear plastic holders for my face brushes and eye brushes/lip brushes. The lower second compartment contains other smaller items like my pigments, several mascaras, different brands, mascara wands (of course), lip products, pencil sharpener, Altoids (amen), random eyeshadows, other eye stuff like Fluidlines, paints, paintsticks, small facecharts, bobbypins, rubberbands, nail files, mini sicissors, eyelash curler.

The bottom compartment contains all the other random items I always need, and people ask for, like baby wipes, tissues, brush cleaner, alcohol (99%), my mat, sponges, nail polish remover, lotion, small plastic baggies, a mirror, my mac bag/cases for lipsticks, and lip glosses, plus my big foundation pallette (since they discontinued the small ones, idiots!).

This doesn't include the several other plastic containers I use to carry backups of things like sponges and tissue, plus feminine products, lashes, some hair stuff, spray deodorant, first aid kit, cotton pads, and paper towels. Or even my FX kit, which is a whole other post in itself.

The huge wooden box was something I got off ebay and I use it to store other beauty items I can't carry, or don't have the room for, or just stuff I no longer want to use, but don't want to trash because its still new. I usually give it to assistants, or other MAU, or friends.

Man, I now realize how much work I have put into my career, and $$$$$. But its worth it, and I'm still never done wanting stuff. That was actually fun, hope it was informative. I think the key to having a good kit it of course good products, (mine isn't all mac by any means, I enjoy looking for all other products, even drugstore stuff.), and organization. You need to always be on your toes, have backups for brushes, and keep everything together, it will help when things get crazy. Also always look out for sticky fingers!_

 

ooooh, LOVED your pix! and i love your train case its cool!


----------



## ChrisChick (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prplgrapesmakup* 

 
_Here is my kit. I bought it from Home Depot, (better than any makeup traincase ever). Much more durable, light, and more storage.
_

 
What a great kit! How much was it and is it normally used for tools...or maybe do you have an item number or brand name? I have a Home Depot across the street from me in Hollywood and would love to get something like this!


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Feb 5, 2007)

It is normally for tools, and I only paid around 70 dollars. It was the Stanley Metal Rolling Workshop model 20626. I recommend taking out the top little flat tray, it looks like it could be usefull but usually anything placed on it will shift all over the place and things get spilled. Let me know if you find one, they really are helpful.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I despise traincases (they weigh waaaaay too much to cart up & down the stairs on the subway)...so I use a carry-on size suitcase & plastic zipper bags & tackle-box type plastic containers.  If I have to do hair on the same shoot, I throw a set bag with tons of pockets over my shoulder.

My next purchase will be a Zuca bag though...a seat and a bag in one(an essential for MAC MUAs backstage at fashion week)_

 
I agree


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

I too am using a smallish hard-sided rolling suitcase at the moment, due to the necessity to check my kit when I travel for jobs. I'm looking for something I really like, but have not found it as of yet. Previously I have used the soft-sided Japonesque rolling kit, and liked it very much.


----------



## ChrisChick (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prplgrapesmakup* 

 
_It is normally for tools, and I only paid around 70 dollars. It was the Stanley Metal Rolling Workshop model 20626. I recommend taking out the top little flat tray, it looks like it could be usefull but usually anything placed on it will shift all over the place and things get spilled. Let me know if you find one, they really are helpful._

 
Thanks for the info!! I'll be on the lookout! xoxo


----------

